# Общий раздел > Путешествия Отдых Туризм >  Нарочь

## Sanych

*Озеро Нарочь.*

На самом деле там 3 озера на небольшом расстоянии, но Нарочь самое большое и популярное из них.




> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]





Главная беда наших курортов одна. ЦЕНЫ!! Есть другая сторона, как говорится - "Нет больших цен, есть маленькие зарплаты". Но пока реальность такова, что купить путёвку без профсоюзных скидок, что заехать дикарями и снять жильё цены сопоставимы с южным берегом Крыма как минимум.

Предложений по жилью хватает. Каждый день с утра до вечера сидят женщины с лева от универмага и ждут клиентов. Там же находится доска объявлений со всевозможными предложениями.




> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]





В предложениях частные дома и квартиры. Мы выбрали 1-кмнт квартиру не далеко от озера в курортном посёлке Нарочь. По обещанию хозяйки в полне достойная, 2-х спальная кровать+раскладной диван, спутниковое TV, видак, балкон, 4 этаж. Магазин продукты + алкоголь буквально рядом, максимум 30 метров. Так и было на самом деле. Просила 25$ сутки, договорились 200 тыс бел. руб за трое суток. В принципе квартира и квартира. Только кухня маловата по размерам. Кому интересно могу подогнать телефон хозяйки, она кстати говорила, что есть и вариант с двухкомнатной.




> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]









> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]





Центр получается там где универмаг. Напротив "Беларусбанк", справо от универмага рынок на втором этаже. Надо подняться по лестнице. Сам универмаг также 2-х этажный. 1-ый этаж продовольственные товары, второй этаж пром. товары. Одежда, обувь, сувениры, телики и прочее.




> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]








> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]





Ну а дальше само озеро Нарочь. Сразу за универмагом лавочки вдоль берега. Там не купаются, а обычно приходят покормить  птиц. Кстати это и хорошо, что все птицы собираются в одном месте. 




> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]




Тут же рядом есть прокат великов. Кстати услуга довольно популярная, как я заметил.




> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]




Есть такое вот средство передвижения для отдыхающих. Курсирует вдоль береговой линии.




> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]





Ну а основных пляжа для дикарей там 2. Слева и справа примерно на одинаковом расстоянии от центра. По дороге к левому пляжу есть крыница. Довольно посещаемая.




> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]





Пляж с  лева. 
Там лежаки, 4 душевых открытых кабинки, 2 питьевых фонтанчика. Надувная горка, детский батут, тир, груша на силу удара и ещё парочка детских. Рядом что-то типо кафешки с навесом, но закрывается рано, в 6 вечера. Так же прокат катамаранов и лодок. Есть ещё ИМХО сомнительное развлечение, надувной прозрачный шар. Стоит 7 тыщ - 5 минут. Запускают туда человека, и закидывают этот шар в озеро. И барахтайся как хочешь в этом шаре. В общем для тех кто смотрит выглядит намного прикольнее, чем для того кто внутри.




> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]





Пляж с права.
Душа и лежаков а так же фонтанчиков там не наблюдалось. Но мы там и были только для знакомства минут 10. Остальное на фото.




> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## illusion

Отличный отчёт, спасибо. Средство передвижения очень прикольнуло. Поездо-трактор.

----------


## vova230

Цены конечно немалые за жилье, но думается это от того, что мало таких мест у нас есть для отдыха. Нет настоящей конкуренции да и налоги видно задавливают.

----------


## Sanych

Частники вряд ли платят налоги. Сдают жильё потихому да и всё.

----------

